# How to fix update error with Anti-vir



## Go The Power

When i first got Avira Anti-vir the freeware version. I had a problem and it was saying that i had an 'invalid license key' which i could not figure it out because it was freeware. But i found a registry file you had to replace, and i thought i would share what t do:

*Step One*
Download Avira Antivir Clcik here to download

*Step Two*
Once it is installed. If the update does not work Click to download this .reg file.

*Step Three*
Replace the original file:
1. The original file is located in C:\Program Files\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic
2. Replace the file 'hbedv.key' with the one you just download.

I hope this helps anyone who had the same problem


----------

